# Percieved impact of width rules and checking by big bro



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

I called in at the Driffield show on Saturday and had a mooch around. I visited the Oakwell stand and chatted to the folks there . I didn't directly discuss the new stringent application of width limits but it appears that all their new stock will be delivered with no awnings fitted, just loos inside the cab. "In case you wish to fit it yourself" was the diplomatic way of putting it.

I've also had cause to visit the Freedom website here and noted that they have no new stock whatever.

Could this mean increased prices in the UK for a while until things stabilise?
Does anybody know what the other dealers are doing?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

We are shipping nowt until things settle down  
Certainly not putting prices up though 8O .....or should we??? :twisted:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I have been meaning to measure our RV for some time and reading this thread made me go out and do it :roll: :roll: 
We are 100.3 inches including the awning :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
So if anyone wants a totally road legal RV, 30 feet long etc for an amazingly cheap £35,000 give us a call :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I am happy that at long last I know the width, thanks DaMann for putting up this thread and shaming me into action........

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Totally legal keith? What's your rear overhang as a percentage of your wheel base? :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> Totally legal keith? What's your rear overhang as a percentage of your wheel base? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Olley


Approximately 35% Olley....
4.5 metre wheelbase and 2.95 metre overhang :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I did not realise there was a law about the percentage overhang mate, just best practice advice. 
This is probably why our Rockwood drives so well (for a P30 anyway) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope that answers your question mate, and should you have any others please feel free to ask :wink: :wink: :wink:

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi
> 
> So if anyone wants a totally road legal RV, 30 feet long etc for an amazingly cheap £35,000 give us a call :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Blimey...I'm DEFINITELY putting my prices up!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What about your mirrors, then, Keith? The buggers will get you one way or another :-(

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-135443.html#135443

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
I am beginning to regret putting my reply on here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I just went out in the tipping rain to measure the mirrors  
I was sure that the mirrors did not count as part of the width of the vehicle and mine are 260mm each side, which is 60mm over the measurement you gave on the other thread :roll: :roll: :roll: 
If this is in fact going to become the law then I guess it is one way that the government will get all the freight off the roads and onto the trains???
Oh yes I forgot, we don't have a rail infrastructure since Beeching demolished it, do we.....
Guess we will have to walk to a port to get our shopping soon then :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hi Linda..... I was only joking about selling the Rockwood... I know you would love me to sell it so I can start spending all over again though :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Only Interior and drivers exterior Mirror reqd Kieth remove passenger side Mirror ,Sorted 200mm under
:lol: :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

kands said:


> Approximately 35% Olley....
> 4.5 metre wheelbase and 2.95 metre overhang :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Keith


I think that should be 65% keith, I believe C&U say a max. of 60%? :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I make it 65 % too same, as my recovery lorry
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Just testing to see that you were paying attention :lol: :lol: :lol: 
So if my RV is illegal, what is the story? And who allowed it into the country when it was new if it contravened C&U regs?????
Can you point me at the regs Olley please and I hope this doesn't turn into one of those scraps that happened once before when I asked "someone" on here to point me at a law that he kept talking about........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I haven't googled much today, so:

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si1998/19981188.htm

Dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all,

The true fact of the matter is > the width of 2.55mtrs has to include all external fittings - awnings/grab rails etc but NOT including the wing mirror extrusions...... According to Worcester DVLA office.

In plain English, if you accurately measure the widest point "most" American RVs including the awning rails and top rollers / slide out rooms - they are all over 2.55mtrs.

Big problem....... if owners take off the awnings then most - except Winnebagos - will pass on measurements............ ones we have seen are 8.5 foot width without ancillaries. Do we really expect owners to remove the best awning system in the world and replace with a flimsy European type ? Your choice.

In a nut shell due to some dealers trying to register humongous length RV's we now have this problem, sooner or later all RV's will come under SVA testing which which cause many other problems ie> glass thickness, sharp corners on all extruding parts etc etc - A real nightmare for importers.

As far as the "governing body site" !! are they really part of the DVLA, and do they carry any credence on the matter ?? 
We have registered (March 2006) 4 vehicles which do not even feature on their so called approved list (apparently updated April 2006). If they are "In cohoots" with DVLA, they should be automatically informed and updated as to which vehicles are approved and which aren't.......we are now in August and still no updates???

James Calvert - Stateside Tuning


P.S. If you wish to discuss my points then please feel free to call me on 01608 812438.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi
> Just testing to see that you were paying attention :lol: :lol: :lol:
> So if my RV is illegal, what is the story? And who allowed it into the country when it was new if it contravened C&U regs?????
> Can you point me at the regs Olley please and I hope this doesn't turn into one of those scraps that happened once before when I asked "someone" on here to point me at a law that he kept talking about........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Hi keith not looking for a scrap, you might hit me with a torpedo, :lol: just pointing out that its almost impossible to make any RV totally legal. 

olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Ar*ses and Elbows spring to mind


> "In cohoots" with DVLA, they should be automatically informed and updated as to which vehicles are approved and which aren't.......we are now in August and still no updates


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

*RV awnings*



LC1962 said:


> "Do we really expect owners to remove the best awning system in the world and replace with a flimsy European type ? Your choice."
> Hi Linda,
> I have removed my American "sunshade" awning and replaced it with a very good quality GH awning and safari room. They are made to measure to your own requirements and to withstand European weather. I have no connection with the Company apart from being a very satisfied customer.
> For further info see www.theawningcompany.co.uk
> ...


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Chris

Thanks for the link...will certainly keep them in mind should we end up bringing in awning-less vehicles in order to comply with the regs.

Just for the record, it was "himself" on the soap-box last night...not me. Needless to say any mention of the subject gets him really tee-d off :roll: 

I did notice when strolling around Newbury show that one of the dealers had a load of new RVs fitted with Fiamma awnings (at least I think they were Fiamma) - not sure which dealer it was though.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

It just doesn't seem right putting an european awning on a US RV... Im so used to seeing the roll out ones on them.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

DaMann said:


> I've also had cause to visit the Freedom website here and noted that they have no newstock whatever.


Don't know what Freedom-Motorhomes are playing at, they have an identical FULL page advert showing 14 America RVs in both the August 2006 MMM magazine as well as the July 2006 issue of American RV Magazine. :?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley 
Not trying to target you or anyone else mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It was just my (obviously incorrect) understanding that our RV was legal in all respects.....
DAB thanks for the link but I can only see a list of amendments to documents from it... I will have another look later to see what is there about lengths and widths mate :lol: :lol: 
It would be really nice if for once a law was written so that ordinary folk could read it without need for a course in gobbledygook :roll: :roll: :roll: 
It would be so easy to say "The max length is X, the max width is X and the max overhang is X", still I guess that is why these people get paid more than us........

Keith


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

> It would be so easy to say "The max length is X, the max width is X and the max overhang is X", still I guess that is why these people get paid more than us........


Er...That would be cube shaped.....


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi badger
Only if the cube was topless mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Keith,

Well most law references back to other stuff. I was merely responding to your plea to be quoted the relevant law, unencumbered and ungarnished by subjective advice and interpretation. However, if the latter is what you REALLY want, and you won't have a go at me, then:

The law I quoted is the bit that effectively states that 60% (referred indirectly) is still in force but gives you a potential way around it as it refers to an alternative.

The original law that quotes 60% is not, I believe, yet online. It is SI 1986/1078 regulation 7. However, you can obtain it from any library or get information on it (but not purchase) by contacting the DOT in Marsham St.

The alternative way if you are over 60% in fact I have already given a weblink for on MHF in this post:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-104014.html#104014
but it is also in here:
http://www.legaltext.ee/text/en/PH0246.htm

So, get a big carpark, straight edge, tape measure and string, and see how you do!

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave
Me... Have a go at you????? You of all people should know that I was not trained for pre-emptive strikes mate, unless to prevent imminent attack :lol: :lol: :lol: , but merely deployed as a threat and second strike capability :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Thanks for the links I will go and study them later, I do try to understand the relevant laws and when people make reference to them it is interesting to see for oneself what is actually written, maybe I should just take everything that is said as gospel, but unfortunately that is not my way. Apologies if you think I am being unreasonable or pedantic, but as I said, it is good to be able to see what is written and then make ones own mind up mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Many thanks again

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well no man can tolerate being accused of inconsistency, a rather female prerogative, so when the need arises I shall remind you that you were also trained to run silent, run deep.

;-)

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

And I do Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

I had it wrong! A more likely explanation of Freedom MH not having any R-vision stock is that the company was bought out by Monaco, essentially for their tuggers!

See more here


----------

